# magic waive Jud Bucheler



## magicfan630 (Jul 18, 2002)

it was reported in the orlando sentinel. the bad thing is he still counts against the cap.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

yay! so orlando personnel finally listened to me! cuz last year when orlando was playing here in portland, i was sitting with 2 dudes with the magic, and each time buechler would check in.. i'd start complaining loudly.. calling him the most useless player in the nba. we even got into an argumetn between kobe vs tmac. it was funny cuz as soon as we started to argue, tmac just drained like three 3's in a row.. 
anyhoo.. good job gabe ... he sucked anyways.. le'ts just pray someone picks him up so he cant count on our salary cap


----------

